# Another recording of me playing Charles-Valentin Alkan



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually, I have two performances to share!

"Le Grillon" means "The Cricket." This is a charming and witty piece by Alkan, and it portrays the chirping of a cricket throughout. It is his fourth and final nocturne, and one of his least performed/known piano compositions. I think I gave the first public performance of it in the United States (it was composed in 1859). It's his fourth and final nocturne, and as far as I know, not related to the "Deux Petites Pieces" Op. 60.

I hope you enjoy!

Performance from November 5 on WUOL radio:





Performance from a recital on December 7 (this one is an actual VIDEO):


----------

